# Finally - Two 125 Gallon Tanks On Wheels



## Serrecko (Jan 18, 2012)

I was finally able to finish the project of putting together two stands for 125 gallon tanks and have them both mobile. Check out the final product on my YouTube channel.

Comments would be appreciated. The next project seems to be a plywood tank.... the wife will kill me.....






Thanks!

Serrecko


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Why are they on wheels?


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

+1 why did you build the stands with wheels?

I can't imagine moving them around with water in them.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Yea, a very neat idea, but the stress on the tanks is they are shifted around with water would seem to be really high


----------



## Serrecko (Jan 18, 2012)

The reason for the wheels was rather simple. These tanks are in our basement and if we decide to paint, rearrange the furniture or whatever, we only need to lower the water a bit, then move it around.

The chances of us actually moving them is low, but IF we do, it will be so much easier then breaking the tank down, freaking out the fish and rebuilding the whole thing. Less time is needed, less stress on the fish and so far, no problems with stressing the tanks themselves.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

For sure, removing the substrate is a huge hassle. Did you put the stands on some sort of chassis?


----------

